# My first Fatty....The Circus Fatty...pic heavy...hope y'all don't mind.



## ferd66 (Jul 21, 2013)

I decided to take the plunge and make my first fatties this morning.  1st one is my Circus Fatty.  Italian Sausage, Red & Orange peppers, onions, fresh basil, and mozarella cheese

.













20130721_120846.jpg



__ ferd66
__ Jul 21, 2013


















20130721_123350.jpg



__ ferd66
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## ferd66 (Jul 21, 2013)

20130721_123441.jpg



__ ferd66
__ Jul 21, 2013


















20130721_124307.jpg



__ ferd66
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks tasty!


----------



## ferd66 (Jul 21, 2013)

On the smoker @ 250 until I.T. was 170.













20130721_150357.jpg



__ ferd66
__ Jul 21, 2013


















20130721_152930.jpg



__ ferd66
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## ferd66 (Jul 21, 2013)

Finished it on the top rack of my grill @ 400 for about 10 minutes to get the color I wanted.













20130721_181322.jpg



__ ferd66
__ Jul 21, 2013


















20130721_175040.jpg



__ ferd66
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## rdknb (Jul 21, 2013)

I bet it will be great.


----------



## ferd66 (Jul 21, 2013)

I did a second one with breakfast sausage, diced onion & peppers, Kansas City style dry rub and a little bbq sauce.....and a bacon weave













20130721_134400.jpg



__ ferd66
__ Jul 21, 2013


















20130721_135858.jpg



__ ferd66
__ Jul 21, 2013


















20130721_135952.jpg



__ ferd66
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## ferd66 (Jul 21, 2013)

Finished Products....Overall....both were very good.













20130721_185057.jpg



__ ferd66
__ Jul 21, 2013


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 21, 2013)

Those are really good! Are you sure you haven't been secretly making fatties for years??? LOL. My mouth is watering!


----------



## ferd66 (Jul 21, 2013)

bobank03 said:


> Those are really good! Are you sure you haven't been secretly making fatties for years??? LOL. My mouth is watering!


Thank you...but, no...This is the first thing I've smoked on my UDS since I built it.  I only used a few chunks of hickory and a small piece of oak in the charcoal.  I'm pretty happy with it tho.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 21, 2013)

*MIND....... ARE YOU KIDDING ME !!!!!!!  *   without pics, you'd be 86'd...... the more pics the more I drool on the keyboard......  

Dave


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 21, 2013)

Those look perfect!  Yummmm

Love the colors too!

Kat


----------



## gary morris (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Ferd66 they look very neat and tidy as well as downright delicious.

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 23, 2013)

That's gonna be good. Or was... I was hoping to run over and snag a chunk of that, but I'm a day late as usual...


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 23, 2013)

Those look like you're a Pro at them! Nice job.


----------

